

The Last Lean Startup Book Bundle - Skywing
http://www.startuplessonslearned.com/2011/09/last-lean-startup-bundle-48-hours-to.html

======
hopeless
I got the email, read through that, visited the page, read through that...
Only to find it applies to U.S. customers only. That's 5mins of my life you've
wasted for no upside to either of us :(

------
kadavy
That's a pretty amazing amount of stuff for buying a few books – also an
interesting lesson in aligning partners and motivating people to buy _now._

